# Ford 1520 hydraulic or transmission leak



## Justin75 (May 27, 2019)

hello,

I have a 1520 tractor will a large transmission/hydraulic fluid leak.
It flows right of the case on the side.
I don’t know how to diagnose it and am hoping to be able to repair it myself.
It looks as though it may be coming from where the fluid flows into the hydraulic hose.
The hole I am pointing to is where the fluid pours out from.
This is no small leak.


----------



## Justin75 (May 27, 2019)

Here is additional photo from a little further back


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the hydrostatic transmission, the leak is likely the tube #12 in this diagram: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr61815ar323631

Repair involves draining the hydraulic fluid, removing the front banjo bolt #15, then removing the retainer bracket in your photo (angle bracket over the leaking fitting), then unplugging the tube at the end where you see the leak. A new two buck O ring on the slip fit and pressing back in place, and reinstalling the retainer and the front banjo bolt, and refilling should take care of the leak. I usually replace the two O rings on the front banjo bolt while reassembling.

Sometimes the retaining bolts for the angle bracket that holds the tube to the transmission housing work loose or fall out, and then the O ring leaks or blows. So be sure to check those bolts, and use loctite blue on their threads.


----------



## Justin75 (May 27, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> If you have the hydrostatic transmission, the leak is likely the tube #12 in this diagram: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr61815ar323631
> 
> Repair involves draining the hydraulic fluid, removing the front banjo bolt #15, then removing the retainer bracket in your photo (angle bracket over the leaking fitting), then unplugging the tube at the end where you see the leak. A new two buck O ring on the slip fit and pressing back in place, and reinstalling the retainer and the front banjo bolt, and refilling should take care of the leak. I usually replace the two O rings on the front banjo bolt while reassembling.
> 
> Sometimes the retaining bolts for the angle bracket that holds the tube to the transmission housing work loose or fall out, and then the O ring leaks or blows. So be sure to check those bolts, and use loctite blue on their threads.



RC,

Thanks for the help.
I found a Ford tractor dealership, bought and replaced the O rings along with tightening the bracket screws.

All O rings were intact but the 18 looked a little smaller than it should have been and I thought that was the problem. The one Ford gave me also looked a little small to fill the notch made for it, and while it fit in the notch it fit not fill it. There was room for it to move in the given area and it did not protrude out to where it would have compressed when the 12 inserted to the 46.

After starting the tractor it began to drip again. It is leaking less than before but still steady.

It is possible the o ring is too small?
Could I have not got it back in correctly? It felt like it fit.

Thanks


----------



## Justin75 (May 27, 2019)

I found a beefier Oring to replace the one they gave me and that stopped the leak for a while. It used to leak when it was off and just sitting. Now it only sometimes leaks when driving but not while idling.

Then I started playing with the front loader and it began pouring out of the cylinder.


----------

